

Ask HN: Review my 6hr project, StartupFollower.com - GraffitiTim
http://startupfollower.com

======
GraffitiTim
Just a little project I whipped together now that I don't have time to read
TechCrunch every day. You just add any startup you're interested in using an
autocomplete form hooked into the CrunchBase API, and it emails you daily if
there are new posts on TechCrunch about any of the startups you're following.
Just an experiment right now, but would love any feedback you have.

------
grantlmiller
one of the best uses of the crunchbase api i've seen... something related &
useful you could offer is a daily digest of TC articles minus 15+ per day
related to Foursquare, Apple, Twitter, Zynga, Google & Facebook...

------
anmol
I like the UI. any advantages over google alerts?

~~~
GraffitiTim
It's a bit easier to add and edit which startups you're following using
StartupFollower, and it should work more consistently; Google alerts often
sends the same article over and over as it gets syndicated to different sites
(you could get around this using a more specific search but I bet most people
don't). Google also sends any page that even mentions your term, regardless of
whether the article is actually about it or not. For example, if someone
mentions your term in the comments, you might not want an alert about it.
StartupFollower only return posts that the TC author tagged with one of the
companies you're following. But yes, they have similar functionality.

